# Possible to sublimate in sections?



## bigskycreative (Jan 2, 2012)

I'm new to sublimation and I have a standard size printer and a 15x15" press. My business is too small at this point to make it worth the wide format printer and larger press. 

Is it possible to sublimate items in sections? I realize that lining up graphics of a single image would be super-tricky, but I'm mainly talking about designs where that wouldn't be an issue. 

For example, I have had some requests for rectangular photo panels with a photo to the left and text to the right... The background might run a larger than an 8.5x11" sheet of paper, so I'm wondering if the two sections can be printed and/or sublimated separately? I've also had a customer ask about doing sublimated tshirt dresses with a variety of graphics scattered around the garment. 

I honestly don't know if I can sublimate one side, slide the object over and sublimate another section without damage to the first press of the graphics, etc. I realize there may be some background left blank around the graphics, which would be fine in both of these situations. 

Any tips or advice would be greatly appreciated. I know I could probably outsource larger items and might need to find somebody to help me out from time to time. 

Hopefully this question makes sense....


----------



## feckman (Jun 30, 2007)

This might technically be possible in some sublimation utopia, but practically, it doesn't work. You will inevitably either heat previously sublimated area (results in dye loss and fading where re-heated) or you will overlap the second print on the first, leaving a darker line of double-sublimation.

At least, that's been my experience.


----------



## bigskycreative (Jan 2, 2012)

feckman.... thank you for the response. That was part of my concern.... if a second press anywhere the first one would damage the first press. I can also see where any overlap would cause issues as well.


----------

